# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Купи один билет на концерт «Баста+Гуф», а второй получи бесплатно!

## Labs

Уникальный шанс попасть на концерт появился у настоящих поклонников рэпа, которые еще не успели купить билеты!

За два дня до рэп-фестиваля «Газгольдер-тур» организаторы объявили о беспрецедентной акции на покупку билетов: приобретая один билет, второй вы получаете в подарок (по схожей цене)!

Условия акции следующие: с 22 октября, приобретая билет на сайте http://www.ticketpro.by/jnp/music/1389163-gazgolder-tour.html, второй можно забрать в офисе организаторов ООО «Гейм Шоу Студио» по адресу: г. Минск, ул. Старовиленский тракт, д.10, офис 4. 

Напомним, что в рамках 3,5-часового концерт выступят знаменитые российские рэп-исполнители и группы: Баста, Гуф, QП, АК-47, «Триагрутрика», Тати и Словетский. «Газrольдер» предоставит белорусским поклонникам рэпа совершенно уникальную возможность – услышать абсолютно всех участников творческого объединения с одной сцены!

Грандиозное действо пройдёт во Дворце спорта (г. Минск, пр-т Победителей, 4)* 24 октября 2014 года*. Начало концерта – 19.00. 

*КАФЕ ГАРАЖ – «аппетитный» партнер мероприятия.*

*Телеканал БелМуз ТВ – музыкальный партнер мероприятия.*

*Радио Пилот ФМ – музыкальный радиопартнер мероприятия.*

*Relax.by – наш эксперт в сфере отдыха и развлечений!* 

*Радио Аплюс – музыкальный интернет-партнер мероприятия!*

*Не пропустите это грандиозное событие!*

Место проведения: “Дворец спорта”, г. Минск
Организатор: ООО "Гейм Шоу Студио"
Тел. для справок: +375 (17) 293-11-63

*Ознакомиться со стоимостью билетов на концерт “Баста + Гуф”, а также приобрести их можно по следующей ссылке: http://www.ticketpro.by/jnp/music/1389163-gazgolder-tour.html*

----------

